# Just been diagnosed......



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

with PCOS and I have bicornuate uterus and endometriosis as well. Dr wants to put me on Metformin and I need to lose weight. Has metformin worked for people? and has anyone conceived as a result of this?

Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks
Bea


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Is there anyone else on here with this?

Bea


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to FF 

I have moved your post to this introduction board as you are a new member and I am sure there will be lots of members posting to say hello 

Lots of our members with PCOS are on metformin (including myself  ) and it has resulted in some babies for our members  

 with it all 

xx


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you - this site is quite confusing for me at the mo!! 

That's good to hear that it works for some people - there is some hope. 

Thanks again
Bea


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Sorry to hear you've been diagnosed with bicornuate uterus (and I believe PCOS and endometriosis too) 

I too have bicornuate/septate uterus (diagnosed several years ago) and severe endometriosis (diagnosed for 20 years now  )...although I don't have PCOS.

There are quite a few ladies on this website who have bicornuate/septate uterus...have a little read of these old messages which you may find of interest...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135007.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127549.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126662.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120924.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120924.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=64941.0

There are more but maybe you could do your own search 

What sort of information do you want to know about having bicornuate uterus ?

There's also a separate board for ladies who are ttc with endometriosis ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

and another board for ladies with PCOS and ttc...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Any questions then ask away 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hiya

Just wanted to know if anyone had successful multiple births or any probs conceiving, carrying or in labour really. 

I didn't have problem conceiving first 2 times but 3rd time took ages and I've had two miscarriages. The only pg that was successful was hard work with bleeding until 20 wks and then threatened pre-term labour thereafter and then my labour was absolutely horrendous taking 44 hours and resulting in 2nd degree tear, post partum hem, manual removal of placenta and my little boy swallowed his mec too and then to top it all off the MALE surgeon overstitched me so BD after the birth was horrible (for up to about a year after the birth!). Anyway, that's my horror story. I've only met 1 person with a bicornuate uterus so just wondered whether everything was due to the BU or just bad luck! haha

Thanks
Bea


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, 

I too have pcos. I was on met for 4 months befor being prescrbed clomid. the met helped regulate my periods then the clomid helped boost my ovulation which helped me conceive. I did lose 2 stone while on met which i beleive helped me to achieve my bfp.

good luck hun any question just pm me

Nikki xx


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow 2 stone. I'd love to lose 2 stone. The Dr did look at me and say that I needed to lose weight and if I would've been tetchy I may have punched her but I knew it too!! lol  I have lost about 6lbs since I saw her 2 weeks ago so I'm on the right road - its surprising how something like that can affect fertility (or so I've been told anyway!).

I've literally just received a letter from my Dr who said the current guidelines are initially to treat with Clomiphene (which I assume is Clomid?) and then to follow up with Clomiphene and Met and in light of my uterus she doesn't feel comfortable prescribing this without seeking advice from a Consultant at my local Hospital so I've got to wait until I hear further now - she said at least a month! 

It's all faaaarrrr too technical for me!

Thanks for your advice.
Bea


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Bea, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I don't have a bocornate uterus but have some experience with endo and PCO. To the best of my knowledge metformin can be quite successful at help you to both lose weight and conceive - with your own willpower of course. I think metformin is often prescribed in conjunction with clomid to boost ovulation so may well be owrth asking for this too if you want to get pregnant.

Sorry you had such a horrendous time with your pregnancies and labour  I don't know if the BU would have caused bleeding but I bleed on and off (once or twice very heavy) until 18 weeks without one, although sailed through the rest of pg after taht (well, until the birth when I got a 3rd degree tear so ouch and I sympathise wholly with that! ) 
I believe I recall seeign at least one person on FF who had a bicornate uterus and twins and I think the question was asked recently by a lady who had IVF and was being recomended one embryo put back because of it but, the general consensua was that it by no means standard protocol and many ladies here have had more than one embie with a bicornate uterus so, if there were serious concerns over carrying twins with one, I am sure that would not be the case.

Minxy has provided you with some great links to start out. You can also ask for access to our weight loss support area if you want:

*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishign you lost of luck! 

C~x


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hiya 

Thanks very much. Will look at these links now while I've got a few moments! 

Bea


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi 1979Bea

Welcome to FF    I hope you find this site of great support to you.

I am sorry to hear about all you have been through    I would definately check out the links that Caz has left  

Wishing you lots of luck

x  x  x


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Scooby

Thanks very much. I see you finally got your wish and are over the half way mark. Many congratulations.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Bea and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Sorry to hear what you have been through trying for a baby and i wish you loads of luck with the metformin.

Caz and minxy has left you some great links so be sure to check them out.

Kate xx​


----------

